# 2 Maltese in the Miami Shelter



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This little guy has 3 families that are on the waiting list.

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A10...type_DOG,size_s

This little guy will be available on the 31st no waiting list.

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A10...type_DOG,size_s

Any takers?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Awwww, such cute little babies...Hope they find a wonderful forever home.....
Marie & the Boys*


----------

